# How many eggs in one day please help!



## Carla Bradley (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi all! So as anticipated my beautiful buff Orpington has begun laying. First egg was found with the softest of shells and in the run. Second was then found, a little harder in the coop but cracked. Ok all good, she’s just finding her mojo. And presumed I must have missed the egg in the coop the previous day. So nothing yesterday as expected. Today I found a perfect egg in the nest box this morning! Perfect.....however, I have just found another shellesss looking egg in the run and bag an to think the second hen was starting to lay too, although I was sure she was ready and then low and behold I watch as my ‘layer’ laid an identical (egg shellless and in the run) I have physically watched one hen lay twice today and I’m pretty sure she laid the third egg I have found today also but I know this is pretty much impossible Please someone tell me what on earth is going on??????? Also I put the soft shell down to only having been in layers pellets for a couple of weeks! ‍♀


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You will see issues like that with new layers. It's when they've been laying for a while that it becomes a concern. When they're new layers they usually don't lay every day so you might be finding eggs from both girls at different times.

If you really want to know who's doing what, place a couple drops of food color in their vents. Use a different color for each bird. The coloring will last for two or three eggs. You will end up with a more solid idea of who is doing what when.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Yep, this is all totally normal  The eggs will be totally wonky for a bit but will level out and you'll be eating wonderful fresh eggs from your sweet girls in no time


----------



## Carla Bradley (Jul 2, 2020)

Thank you both! Just needed the reassurance that they were ok. Would hate to not be doing anything I should with them! So your reply’s are much appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're more than welcome. It's part of the reason why we're here. We also love to hear about other's adventures with the birds.


----------



## Carla Bradley (Jul 2, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You're more than welcome. It's part of the reason why we're here. We also love to hear about other's adventures with the birds.


Thank you! These two are my first Buff Orpington's and the first that haven't been laying when we got them so this is a new experience for sure. We always had RIR before but these girls really are the most adorable. 
We have found one to be extremely vocal of all the hens we've ever had in fact we started to worry she was a rooster but I read somewhere that this along with the squat is a sign she's ready to lay. Which she of course has gone on to do! This early morning chatter she has though has me concerned our new neighbours might not appreciate it as much as we do. I expect it when she lays but she's usually al little quieter around this time. Do you think she'll pipe down or am I going to have to start collect these eggs as a peace offering?
It's also lovely to find somewhere to chat to others. My family think I'm crazy haha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Carla Bradley said:


> My family think I'm crazy haha


Oh the number of times we're read the same thing. Family and friends all thinking that you've gone round the bend when it comes to the birds.

It might be her personality and will remain a talker. If she's complaining though that might be something to explore. Like is she getting picked on? Is someone keeping her from a favorite place?


----------



## Carla Bradley (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm not alone then!

I've a feeling she's just a talker to be honest. Just ironic that the quieter of the breeds is actually my loudest! But we didn't get them because they were quieter to be honest. It's their beauty and calmness around the dog and toddler that works so well for us!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love that pic. 

Yeah, when the orp girls get to know who's who, including the 4 legged family members, they are pretty laid back. 

I know the first time one of my dogs came into my Silkie coop everyone, about 50 birds, alarmed. Then after a few minutes they decided it was fine he could stay.


----------

